# Comments on IL, IN, MO hay prices



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need some comments on the IL, IN, MO hay prices out there. The Prairie Farmer magazine would like to know what we think. I have some IN connections, but not IL and the MO border area. Please let us know what prices you are getting now and at your area auctions. Comments on early spring and during the winter welcome. Please put the area you are located and type of hay. Thanks.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Here is the Missouri Hay prices. I'm out of Hay to sell but what I see on Craigslist, it's all over the place in price.

Mo Hay Prices


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Need to see if this tracking from what you guys are seeing...

In Indiana and Illinois I am seeing hay sales drop off..pastures were up early. However, most of us seem to be out or low on reserves due to the past winter, so most of us are going to trying to fill up the barn.

Good start this year...then May hit...here in central IN and NC IN where I cut...14 days of precipitation out of the 17 days so far...some guys to south baled some hay early...but now it is wet...my NC IN ground is looking at over 4 inches this month..over 2.5 inches last week. Wet ground leeching up into downed hay is a concern. Overtime tedder duty...hope I don't beat all the leaves off. Have a few acres on the ground now...Cut a few acres Friday thinking the weather would hold by the report...report changed..rain came...and I get to work in the house on the day off I took.

good news...once I cut it the second cut should have a good start to get going...good amount of moisture in the ground.

Concerns...wet first cutting for many...maybe some lower quality if it gets rained on after cutting. Barring weather...things still look good overall...but of course..barring weather.

Let us know what it looks like in your area


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

About what we are seeing around Mt Vernon area. Prices may be down a bit. Pasture looks great. Hay barn darn near empty. have not cut any hay yet. Should have cut late April. Oh well. very wet now, probably lost the chance to cut early.


----------



## scatwater (May 31, 2010)

Greetings:

A newbie here gleening all I can. First cutting was tough to get in. With the huminity and rains. We got inbetween the rain. My cousins took two loads to Shipshewanna Auction today. They said nothing brought over 90 bucks a ton. I cringed and asked why they didnt do a no sale. I guess they didnt want to unload it. The crazy thing is 30 miles away at the Middleberry hay Auction a good load of small squares brought 175 a ton just this last Saturday. I should state this is north east Indiana.

Scott


----------



## MarkHay (Jun 6, 2010)

First time user of hoelscher accumulator, trying to get it all timed not having the best of luck any pointers about getting started? This is a 10 bale accumulator late model red just before they started the black model


----------

